# Boobs are not as sore today...



## buttercupmomm

Hi everyone. This is my first post as I have been just reading the last few days. But I need some advise, or encouragement. 

My last pregnancy ended in a MC, 2 yrs ago. I have also had an ectopic in the past. 
I am SO excited to be pregnant, but of course every little thing is worrying me and I cannot really realx or enjoy the fact that I am prgnant. I do not want to get excited just to be crushed by another mc. 

I am 5/6 weeks along. The first sign for me is my boobs, boy do they get sore. This week I slept in a bra because it hurt so much to take it off. Then last night when I was getting into the shower, I slowly took my bra off and I realized they do not hurt!! OMG, I'm so scared now. They are sore a bit on the sides, but nothing like they did just the day before. 

With my first mc I remember my symptoms stopping after the bleeding started. I remember going back to the Dr. at 8 weeks because I was spotting, then doing an U/S and knowing when I saw the picture that something was not right. Still no heart beat, and they kept telling me the baby was measuring at 5.5 weeks and maybe I had my math wrong. Ummm, NO! 

Anyway. I do have a 9 yr old daughter, and I can recall having sore boobs the entire pregnancy with her, and morning sickness up until birth. 

Is this normal? I still haven't gone to the Dr, as my boss is a huge asshat and won't give me the time off to go (he doesn't know I'm pregnant) I really do not want to tell anyone until I see that heartbeat...we didn't get that far the last time :(


----------



## Leliana

From what I have read, the symptoms do come and go at times. You'll have moments when your boobs KILL and others when it's bearable. See how the next few days go, you may find yourself pleased you had a day of relief :) Thinking of you xx


----------



## Viperbunny

It can come and go. When I was pregnant last time my boobs hurt bad, but sometimes they were okay. That pregnancy ended in a delivery (she died 6 days after birth from trisomy 18). Some days I was beyond nauseous, other days I was fine. It could just be hormonal fluctuation.


----------



## Natsby

I panicked at seven weeks because all my symptoms stopped, but a scan at eight weeks showed everything was fine. Now I´m a bit more relaxed, they come and go and change and somedays I don´t feel pregnant at all and some days I´m so bloated I look about 5 months gone. Also my boobs carried on hurting for weeks last time when actually I had a mmc, so I wouldn´t read to much into it. Good luck and h & H nine months!


----------



## buttercupmomm

I really need to stop looking things up on the internet. I'm just making things worse in my mind. It seems that loosing boob pain is a first sign of many mmc. With my last mc though I remember my bbs not hurting anymore AFTER the bleeding started. 
Ugg. I'm just so worried. yesterday when I wrote this post they still had a bit of soreness on the sides, today it is pretty much all the way gone :(


----------



## hopestruck

Don't worry buttercupmomm. I have had the same experience with my tenderness basically fading out at about 6 1/2 weeks. However, after about 1 or 2 days of total loss of tenderness, it comes back again (mildly so, but still there). I have talked to lots of other moms (both friends and ladies on B&B) who say it's totally normal! My BFF said that with her 1st pregnancy, boobs got big right away and then small again after about 6 weeks, and with her 2nd pregnancy they never even changed! She also said that with both pregnancies her symptoms disappeared by around 6 weeks. That was really encouraging to me.


----------



## croydongirl

Believe me, I KNOW it is hard not to worry about every little thing, but honestly mine came and went from 5 to 8 or 9 weeks. If you read the first few pages of the pregnant after recurrent loss thread we spend all our time obsessing about symptoms coming and going, and we are all doing just fine now. 
Hoping that you can find peace, and that this is a sticky baby for you xx


----------



## buttercupmomm

thanks for the replies girls. I wrote this post a week ago...and you were all right. At the moment my boobs are KILLING me again. lol. They keep getting itchy too on some days and some days it is just my nips that hurt. weird. With all my other pregnancies they just hurt, all the time, it wasn't coming and going symptoms like this time. And, I'm not getting m/s yet, which is completely different than any of the others too where I was sick from week4 till week 20 or so.


----------



## sarahLJackson

Hi! I know this post is a little old, by I'm having the same thing and no one can seem to answer my question. My period is now, 3 days late. I normally have HORRIBLE cramps before my period, but I've only gotten very light cramping here and there. My boobs are sore on and off, whether for that day or within a long period. I had a HUGE amount of translucent stretchy clear discharge. Way more than normal. Can someone help me out?


----------



## dairymomma

Sarah-have you done an hpt? It sounds like you could be pregnant, especially if you are late. If you are concerned, call your doctor. They'll probably order up a blood test to confirm whether or not you are pregnant and go from there.


----------

